
My First 10 Seconds on a Server - adamnemecek
http://jerrygamblin.com/2016/07/13/my-first-10-seconds-on-a-server/
======
viraptor
I find the post strange. DO supports snapshots / creating vms from images. Why
would you use a common script to run after boot rather than creating your own
image to boot from?

